# The Isaiah 58 Commission



## sidney (Feb 18, 2012)

*poof*

poof poof poof poof


----------



## sidney (Feb 18, 2012)

poof poof poof poof


----------



## sidney (Feb 18, 2012)

poof poof poof poof poof


----------



## loolalooh (Feb 18, 2012)

_*Last week ...*_
Me: Lord, how can I give without money?erplexed
Lord: Donate your time.
Me: Okay, the food bank doesn't need my time.

_*Today ...*_
Lord: Check out this thread.
Me: Duh!


----------



## loolalooh (Feb 18, 2012)

Cosigning on sharing the names of reputable organizations.


----------



## sidney (Feb 18, 2012)

loolalooh said:


> _*Last week ...*_
> Me: Lord, how can I give without money?erplexed
> Lord: Donate your time.
> Me: Okay, the food bank doesn't need my time.
> ...



I love how God puts us on the same page.  I remember your post now.   Loolalooh, we have not because we ask not!  Thank you for asking! Maybe that's why I was led to post this.


----------



## sidney (Feb 18, 2012)

loolalooh said:


> Cosigning on sharing the names of reputable organizations.



I read some websites from women that raise money for orphans with disabilites...oh my God...it was so moving!  This one lady raised thousands in days just by blogging.  Wow!  God is very moved by those kinds of prayers...and brings in those who need to donate!


----------



## sidney (Feb 19, 2012)

Command them (the rich) to do good, to be rich in good deeds, and to be generous and willing to share.  In this way they will lay up treasure for themselves as a firm foundation for the coming age, so that they may take hold of the life that is truly life.  I Timothy 6:18



We find true life when we expend ourselves for others.  So let us who are rich be generous to those who lack.  Build heavenly treasure using the means you have,  the fruits of your good deeds are all you can take with you.


----------



## Laela (Feb 19, 2012)

Sidney, there is a reputable organization I'd like to share called Love a Child Foundation. I know there are lots of programs that are helping Haiti but waited to recommend this one.


Here's a good link too, for anyone who'd like to check these organizations out.. Charity Navigator Rating

Of course, asking God for guidance on where we should put our money is beneficial.

Great thread!




sidney said:


> If you ladies personally support organizations that are reputable and give as close to 100% of the proceeds to the poor...please share.
> I hope this thread gets responses! Ideas welcome!


----------



## aribell (Feb 20, 2012)

> Acts 10:4
> Cornelius stared at him in fear. “What is it, Lord?” he asked. The angel answered, “Your prayers and *gifts to the poor have come up as a memorial offering before God.*"



This is one of those verses for me that I'm sure I've read many times and yet just now have really seen.  It's just one of many that challenge us to see what really gets the Lord's attention.

So, I have a proposal for anyone who may be interested.  Here in my neck of the woods there is an organization called the New Life Evangelistic Center, run by Larry Rice (he has television and radio stations across the country).  NLEC is a homeless shelter that also provides job training, AA meetings, Bible studies and other things to homeless men and women.  They also take blankets, food, gloves, etc. to the homeless on the streets on teams called the "Winter Patrol."

Currently, NLEC is asking volunteers to find sponsors for their volunteer hours.  Like when people do walk-a-thons and have others pledge however much they want per mile.  
Currently, they need donations to purchase more blankets and other supplies to take out on Winter Patrol.

Here is the link to NLEC's site.  http://www.newlifeevangelisticcenter.org/

If anyone is interested in supporting them, and want the donation to go toward Winter Patrol activities, I would be happy to volunteer hours according to however much is donated _through their site_.  Anyway, send me a PM if there's interest.


----------



## sidney (Feb 21, 2012)

Laela said:


> Sidney, there is a reputable organization I'd like to share called Love a Child Foundation. I know there are lots of programs that are helping Haiti but waited to recommend this one.
> 
> 
> Here's a good link too, for anyone who'd like to check these organizations out.. Charity Navigator Rating
> ...



Laela, thank you for sharing this organization!  I love that they have a section for children with special needs too!   I'm going to add it to the first page, so that people will have a link to organizations to choose from!  Thank you...I know that you have a heart for Haiti.


----------



## sidney (Feb 21, 2012)

nicola.kirwan said:


> T*his is one of those verses for me that I'm sure I've read many times and yet just now have really seen.  It's just one of many that challenge us to see what really gets the Lord's attention.
> 
> So, I have a proposal for anyone who may be interested* .  Here in my neck of the woods there is an organization called the New Life Evangelistic Center, run by Larry Rice (he has television and radio stations across the country).  NLEC is a homeless shelter that also provides job training, AA meetings, Bible studies and other things to homeless men and women.  They also take blankets, food, gloves, etc. to the homeless on the streets on teams called the "Winter Patrol."
> 
> ...



I've live in a city with a huge homeless population and I always felt a need to help the inner city homeless.  This is a great idea  Nicola!  When you decide to do a walk please post so that we can help you when the occasion arises!  Thanks!


----------



## sidney (Feb 21, 2012)

Do not think your gift is too little, listen God says this...
Matthew 10:42

*I tell you with certainty, whoever gives even a cup of cold water to one of these little ones because he is a disciple will never lose his reward."  Even a measly cup of water...*

No gift you give is too small to make a huge difference in the lives of these children...or too small for God to take notice.  If your lunch is only $5, it can go a long way to help a starving child.  God is a father to the fatherless (Psalm 68), therefore we as his family, and called to help his abandoned people and children.  Have we not seen God?  His word says we have seen him and gave to him when we help the least of these Matthew 25:40.  If it were God on the street, we would give to him, would we not?  God notices and he see's.  Let's be obedient to the call.    

What is pure religion before God? Pure religion is being concerned about what's on the heart of God.   Notice who is saying this.  It's James...the brother of Jesus.  Who could know what is important to God's heart than his own brother who was raised up with him and then followed him as his disciple. 

James 1:27
*Religion that God our Father accepts as pure and faultless is this: to look after orphans and widows in their distress and to keep oneself from being polluted by the world.*

@MSee, I thought about you when I read this last night...as  you are "robed in righteousness"...you know what Job considered his robe of righteousness? Yes, it was helping the widows and children.   

Job  29:
11 Whoever heard me spoke well of me,
   and those who saw me commended me,
12 because I rescued the poor who cried for help,
   and the fatherless who had none to assist them.
13 The one who was dying blessed me;
   I made the widow’s heart sing.
14 *I put on righteousness as my clothing*;
   justice was my robe and my turban.
15 I was eyes to the blind
   and feet to the lame.
16 I was a father to the needy;
   I took up the case of the stranger.

----
Do not neglect to show hospitality to strangers, for thereby some have entertained angels unawares.  Hebrews 13:2.  Religion without charity is like that of but Diotrephes, who loves to be first, but did not welcome anyone or show hospitality, 3 John 1.  Love your neighbors here and abroad.  Let's consider others more important than ourselves (Philippians 2:3).


I'm going to support this organization for now...http://www.foodforthepoor.org/about/sitemap/


----------



## sidney (Feb 22, 2012)

Micah 6:8

8 He has shown you, O mortal, what is good.
   And what does the LORD require of you?
To act justly and *to love mercy*
   and to walk humbly with your God. 

Lent starts tomorrow.  Some may be asking, what should I do to honor God during Lent.  For those of you who celebrate I hope that you will join in fasting, praying, and giving to the poor.

God delights in mercy!

*Hosea 6:6 For I desire mercy, not sacrifice, and acknowledgment of God rather than burnt offerings.

Matthew 5:7  "Blessed are the merciful, for they shall be shown mercy."*


----------



## Laela (Feb 22, 2012)

Love this... thanks for the reminder! 
DH and I were talking about messenger. Oftentimes we're looking for wings and a halo, when God's message also comes in human form -- someone we least expect or a perfect stranger -- a ministering angel, if you will. Loving this thread!





sidney said:


> Do not neglect to show hospitality to strangers, for thereby some have entertained angels unawares.  Hebrews 13:2.  Religion without charity is like that of but Diotrephes, who loves to be first, but did not welcome anyone or show hospitality, 3 John 1.  Love your neighbors here and abroad.  Let's consider others more important than ourselves (Philippians 2:3).
> 
> 
> I'm going to support this organization for now...http://www.foodforthepoor.org/about/sitemap/


----------



## sidney (Feb 22, 2012)

Laela said:


> Love this... thanks for the reminder!
> DH and I were talking about messenger. Oftentimes we're looking for wings and a halo, when God's message also comes in human form -- someone we least expect or a perfect stranger -- a ministering angel, if you will. Loving this thread!



Laela,so true!  When we welcome people into our homes we show that they are valuable by sharing what we have with them--the good stuff too!  This is ministry!  I remember once, I went to this prayer banquet...and this envangelist gave me the bouquet off the table for no reason at all...and then gave me a a word of prophecy...and some words of encouragement for no reason at all.  That's how I want to be!  I remember trying to do this intentionally at one point but I forgot about it along the way.  When we esteem others needs above our own this is how we truly demonstrate God's love.  This is how the world will recognize us...it will be unmistakable...and this is how we will win them!  Praying for more of his glory...


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanking God for this thread. I was discussing this with my husband. Paying attention to the Word of God is key to finding out what pleases Him and wisdom. I plan to check out these organizations listed so that we can be a blessing to those without.


----------



## sidney (Feb 23, 2012)

Rich Generousity Shown in the Face of Extreme Poverty

2 Corinthians 8

 1 And now, brothers and sisters, we want you to know about the grace that God has given the Macedonian churches. 2 *In the midst of a very severe trial, their overflowing joy and their extreme poverty welled up in rich generosity. 3 For I testify that they gave as much as they were able, and even beyond their ability. Entirely on their own*, 4 they urgently pleaded with us for the privilege of sharing in this service to the Lord’s people. 5 And they exceeded our expectations: They gave themselves first of all to the Lord, and then by the will of God also to us. 6 So we urged Titus, just as he had earlier made a beginning, to bring also to completion this act of grace on your part. 7 But since you excel in everything—in faith, in speech, in knowledge, in complete earnestness and in the love we have kindled in you[a]—*see that you also excel in this grace of giving.*

 8 I am not commanding you, but I want to test the sincerity of your love by comparing it with the earnestness of others. 9 *For you know the grace of our Lord Jesus Christ, that though he was rich, yet for your sake he became poor, so that you through his poverty might become rich.*

 10 And here is my judgment about what is best for you in this matter. Last year you were the first not only to give but also to have the desire to do so. 11 Now finish the work, so that your eager willingness to do it may be matched by your completion of it, according to your means. 12 For if the willingness is there, the gift is acceptable according to what one has, not according to what one does not have.

 13* Our desire is not that others might be relieved while you are hard pressed, but that there might be equality. 14 At the present time your plenty will supply what they need, so that in turn their plenty will supply what you need. The goal is equality,* 15 as it is written: “The one who gathered much did not have too much, and the one who gathered little did not have too little.”


I was reflecting on how eager the Corinthian church was to give...even when they had nothing to offer.  They still gave graciously and eagerly.   Not to get anything in return, or so their blessing could be tripled or multiplied... but to supply the need of those who had even less.  In doing so, they became like Christ.  The scripture tells us that he became poor so that we could become rich.  Lets join him in giving out of what we have.  Not so that he will magnify it for ourselves...but so that there is equality.  Don't worry about yourself...God shall supply your needs according to his riches in glory!


----------



## sidney (Feb 23, 2012)

I don't see many eager people...where y'all hiding??  It's offering time!   Amen!   I'm going to start tagging people soon.

We love, because he first loved us. 
We give, because he gave to us. 







Y'all remember this,do they still use these at your church, lol!  No change please!


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Feb 23, 2012)

sidney said:


> I don't see many eager people...where y'all hiding?? It's offering time! Amen! I'm going to start tagging people soon.
> 
> We love, because he first loved us.
> We give, because he gave to us.
> ...


 

Oh no, not the collection plate . You see how us church folk do . Please tell me you do not go to a church where they reject change. I can't take it.


----------



## sidney (Feb 23, 2012)

Health&hair28 said:


> Oh no, not the collection plate . You see how us church folk do . Please tell me you do not go to a church where they reject change. I can't take it.



No...it's was just a joke, lol .  Two mites welcome!  And you have to say, "It's offering time in the house of the Lord."


----------



## sidney (Feb 23, 2012)

It's super safe to give your two mites now...we've gotten fancy with the envelopes.                                                                                    We don't use the plate...we've upgraded to this tote bag thing lol...I can't find a picture of it anywhere though *shrug*.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## MSee (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks Sidney. I'm soaking it all in.

I've been busy and just swung by before logging off. You've blessed me indeed.


----------



## sidney (Feb 24, 2012)

God Will Provide Seed to the Sower:  'Prosperity' Gospel

 “And God is able to make all grace abound to you, so that having all sufficiency in all things at all times you may abound in every good work. As it is written, ‘H*e has distributed freely, he has given to the poor; his righteousness endures forever.*’ *He who supplies seed to the sower and bread for food will supply and MULTIPLY your seed* for sowing and increase the harvest of your righteousness. You will be enriched in every way to be generous in every way, which through us will produce thanksgiving to God.”    II Corinthians 9:8-12


Proverbs 11:25
A generous man will prosper; he who refreshes others will himself be refreshed.


----------



## sidney (Feb 27, 2012)

You can change lives with just one CLICK.  Sites Listed to help the poor and hungry below!

$1 Food For Children
[http://www.maketimeforchange.com/

Sponsor Poor Children
http://clicktogive.com/Sponsor-Children.aspx

End Homelessnesshttp://clicktogive.com/End-Homelessness.aspx

Help Us Feed the Poor
http://clicktogive.com/Feed-the-Poor.aspx

Food For Hungry Children
http://donate1click.com/index.html

Feed Hungry Child
http://www.worldlegacy.org/

Food for Hungry In India
http://www.bhookh.com/thankyou.php

Hungry Childrenhttp://www.hungrychildren.com/

Feed Kids in Argentinahttp://www.porloschicos.com/

The Hunger Site
http://www.thehungersite.com/clickToGive/home.faces?siteId=1

Feed Kids in Africa
http://www.chintai.net/contribution/

Children In Need
http://www.care2.com/click-to-donate/children/

Donate Rice Game
http://freerice.com/#/english-vocabulary/3044

Free Flour Game 
http://freeflour.com/

Donate Water
http://www.clickforyourcharity.org/


----------



## loolalooh (Feb 27, 2012)

^^^ Thank you for this list!!


----------



## sidney (Mar 1, 2012)

Real 'Prosperity' Gospel Derives From Giving To Those Who Lack

Deuteronomy 24:19

*When you are harvesting in your field and you overlook a sheaf, do not go back to get it. Leave it for the alien, the fatherless and the widow, so that the LORD your God may bless you in all the work of your hands.

*Deuteronomy 15:15*
Give generously to him and do so without a grudging heart; then because  of this the LORD your God will bless you in all your work and in  everything you put your hand to.*

Proverbs 19:17
*He who is kind to the poor lends to the LORD, and he will reward him for  what he has done.*


We should give with the right motives, to partake in the giving of our father.  He blesses us, we should likewise give to others, and thus demonstrate his love and good works!  I mean really...God has really set this thing up where we are bound to be blessed by doing what is right.  Let's show God where our really treasure is (Matthew 6:21).  We will get much more fulfillment in return...really.  It is more blessed to give than to receive.


----------



## sidney (Mar 1, 2012)

*Do we really share God's heart for the poor? * 


Psalm 113:5-8
5 Who is like the LORD our God,
   the One who sits enthroned on high,
6 who stoops down to look
   on the heavens and the earth?

 7 He raises the poor from the dust
   and lifts the needy from the ash heap;
8 he seats them with princes,
   with the princes of his people. 

To God, the poor are royalty.  Do we treat them as such?  

James 2:5
*5 Listen, my dear brothers and sisters: Has not God chosen those who are poor in the eyes of the world to be rich in faith and to inherit the kingdom he promised those who love him?
*
Concern for the poor is not a suggestion, it's a commandment!

Deuteronomy 15:7
*If there is a poor man among you, one of your brothers, in any of the towns of the land which the LORD your God is giving you, you shall not harden your heart, nor close your hand to your poor brother; but you shall freely open your hand to him, and generously lend him sufficient for his need in whatever he lacks.*

Deuteronomy 26:12
*When you have finished paying the complete tithe of your increase in the third year, the year of tithing, then you shall give it to the Levite, to the stranger, to the orphan and the widow, that they may eat in your towns, and be satisfied.*


Leviticus: 19:19
*
Now when you reap the harvest of your land, you shall not reap to the very corners of your field, neither shall you gather the gleanings of your harvest. Nor shall you glean your vineyard, nor shall you gather the fallen fruit of your vineyard; you shall leave them for the needy and for the stranger. I am the LORD your God. 
*
Deuteronomy 24:19
*
When you are harvesting in your field and you overlook a sheaf, do not go back to get it. Leave it for the alien, the fatherless and the widow, so that the LORD your God may bless you in all the work of your hands.*

God rewards those who bless the poor, he will bless the work of your hands.


----------



## loolalooh (Mar 6, 2012)

*Prayer from online:*



> _We pray for the children, women, and men across the world who struggle each day to survive, pitted against economic conditions beyond their control. Give them strength to meet each day and hope for a different future.
> 
> Jesus said, “blessed are the peacemakers.” We pray for the people and groups of people campaigning for change to harmful economic policies. May the call for just trade, an end to debt, and more and better aid echo across the world.
> 
> ...


----------



## sidney (Mar 9, 2012)

^^^^Beautiful prayer, this is sweet incense! Thank you for posting!


----------



## sidney (Mar 9, 2012)

This is my prayer:  

Give Us Your Heart -William McDowell

Now that we're here
Here in your presence
Humbly we bow
Speak to us now
Now that we're here
Here in your presence
We're waiting to hear from you ( Repeat 2x )

We're open
We're open
We're open
Speak to us now
(Repeat)

Give us your heart
Your heart for the nations
for this generation
Give us your heart
Give us your heart
For the wounded and the broken
For the widow and the orphan
Give us your heart
Give us your heart
For the lost and the dying
We hear your people crying
Give us your heart
Give us your heart
For the world that we live in
For the harvest that is waiting
Give us your heart

(Leader ad-libs)

Lord we will go
We'll go to the nations
To this generation
Lord we will go
Lord we will go
To the wounded and the broken
To the widow and the orphan
Lord we will go
Lord we will go
To the lost and the dying
We hear your people crying
Lord we will go
Lord we will go
To the world that we live
Reap the harvest that is waiting
Lord we will go

Fill us up and send us out 
(Repeat)

(Leader exhorts)

I wanna live a life poured out
(Repeat)

We can change the world
(Repeat)


----------



## sidney (Mar 18, 2012)

By faith, we must believe that when God says when we do unto the least, we have done unto him.  *Christ is one body with his people. * When the church is persecuted, Christ himself is persecuted (Acts 9:4).  When the least of them lacks, Christ himself is lacks(Matthew 25:40)!  By faith, we believe and act!.  Our outward works always display what we truly believe.  Do we believe what he says, by faith...let's act on what he says.  * The just shall live by faith!*  We have to believe what God commanded us to do. 

By faith Noah, when warned about things not yet seen, in holy fear built an ark to save his family.

By faith Isaac blessed Jacob and Esau in regard to their future.

By faith Jacob, when he was dying, blessed each of Joseph’s sons, and worshiped as he leaned on the top of his staff.

By faith Joseph, when his end was near, spoke about the exodus of the Israelites from Egypt and gave instructions concerning the burial of his bones.

By faith Moses’ parents hid him for three months after he was born, because they saw he was no ordinary child, and they were not afraid of the king’s edict.

Let's join the great bible heroes and lets our outward actions demonstrat our faith!*  By faith, we believe you Lord, that what is done to the least is done unto you.  We will not harden our hearts or close our hands, By faith...we will give as unto you.* Because you have declared it, we believe!


----------



## sidney (Mar 18, 2012)

This ad keeping popping up in the CF, I might as well post it here. You can post a prayer for orphans that is posted on the site, and see the other prayers that have been posted by others. There is also an option to donate. 

http://hopeforaidsorphans.com/


----------



## Laela (Mar 19, 2012)

^^ Thank you! I love that I can also post a prayer.... good concept.


----------



## loolalooh (Mar 21, 2012)

{Source}



> *A Prayer for the Hungry *
> 
> O God, we pray now for the hungry— not the spiritually
> hungry
> ...


----------



## sidney (Mar 25, 2012)

Good morning ladies,

I awoke to a wonderful program that aired this morning sponsored by Foodforthepoor.  This is the organization I felt led to support, I shared the link on the first page.  I don't want to  pressure anyone into giving to any one organization, but I am so excited that for $11 a month, you can now feed three children for an entire year!  That is an opportunity to save three whole lives this year.  Three children will go to bed filled evey day for year. What is $11, over an entire month?  It may mean skipping the fast food driveway twice this month, skipping brunch or a dinner outing one weekend, putting that tank top back that you dont need.  I know you ladies are faithful tithers and generous givers, but God has specifically told us to give to the poor, the widows, and the orphans.  Lets obey him by Faith.  The heart of Isaiah 58, is to loose something to give something.  Do you drink Starbucks?  Maybe you can make yours at home a few days a week.  Maybe you can bag lunch once a month..

If you would like to donate $11 a month or a one year gift of $133, you can call 18667143663.  This is a special program specifically for hungry children.  If you would like to the general population or to donate your own amount, you can donate to the website.  .96  cent of every dollar goes to the poor.  You can donate as little as a dollar if that is all you have.  Some of you have the gift of giving, for the others, allow God to stretch you in this area.  Remember that most of what we buy won't last but what we give to the least we give to God and will be stored for an eternity.  Give it a try and allow God to grow you in this area.  God is really working with me in this area, I pray he does the same with you.  I pray that God gives us his heart for the less fortunate.


----------



## sidney (Mar 25, 2012)

loolalooh said:


> {Source}


Thank you for your prayers for the poor, when we pray for others God hears our pleas all the more.  God bless!


----------



## sidney (Apr 19, 2012)

Proverbs 19:17
"He who is kind to the poor lends to the LORD, and he will reward him for what he has done."

We pray for God's continual hand for the poor, may he continue to open hearts to give freely.  May he impart to us his divine wisdom about giving. It's not just about the giving.  It's the trust in the heart of the giver. A heart that trusts God knows that he will sustain even the little that you have when you give.  I know someone that always drives people to church throughout the week, and this person does not get one red cent! from her riders [only complaints]....but guess what???  Her car never has problems...never!  God knows how to sustain what you have when you trust him.  Giving is an opportunity to help someone out in need, and respond to the cries of those that have nothing at all.  We are so fortunate...indeed we are rich.  So, don't miss out on opportunities to bless people.  And know that when you do so, you are really blessing God!  Do you believe that?  By faith believe, what is done to the least is done unto him.  So give, when you give you actually gain!  Remember, everything is reverse in God's kingdom, not the world's way.  We always have _something _to give,and we do so cheerfully.


----------



## Laela (Apr 19, 2012)

One in Spirit...  Prov 19 was my morning refresher today!!






sidney said:


> Proverbs 19:17
> "He who is kind to the poor lends to the LORD, and he will reward him for what he has done."
> 
> We pray for God's continual hand for the poor, may he continue to open hearts to give freely.  May he impart to us his divine wisdom about giving. It's not just about the giving.  It's the trust in the heart of the giver. A heart that trusts God knows that he will sustain even the little that you have when you give.  I know someone that always drives people to church throughout the week, and this person does not get one red cent! from her riders [only complaints]....but guess what???  Her car never has problems...never!  God knows how to sustain what you have when you trust him.  Giving is an opportunity to help someone out in need, and respond to the cries of those that have nothing at all.  We are so fortunate...indeed we are rich.  So, don't miss out on opportunities to bless people.  And know that when you do so, you are really blessing God!  Do you believe that?  By faith believe, what is done to the least is done unto him.  So give, when you give you actually gain!  Remember, everything is reverse in God's kingdom, not the world's way.  We always have _something _to give,and we do so cheerfully.


----------



## sidney (May 9, 2012)

God is fed, clothed, and sheltered when we give to the least. Lord when did we see you hungry and feed you or thirsty and give you something to drink? Matthew 25. No one has to convince us to give, but did you know that those that give will be counted among the righteous at judgement? Its Matt 25:46. All we have belongs to God anyhow. If the poor cry out from starvation while we shop for things we dont even need, can this be righteous or is this injustice? Since all belongs to God he asks us to give. No money? Then lets pray for God to send missionaries? We can pray for others to give. We can raise money. Lets not miss this blessed opportunity to give. God blesses givers more. Loss equals gain tin the Kingdom! What you give now lasts an eternity.


For the price of brunch you can feed three starving children for an entire month. $11. I pay more than that for the internet on my cell phone. 

Foodforthepoor sponsors this, 96 percent goes directly to these children. Lets change the world! Link below.

ETA: Link should be working now, thanks Laela!
https://secure3.convio.net/ffp/site/Donation2?df_id=17441&17441.donation=form1


----------



## Laela (May 9, 2012)

^^ Sidney, thanks for the link...it's giving an error message though.


----------



## sidney (May 9, 2012)

Laela said:


> ^^ Sidney, thanks for the link...it's giving an error message though.


 
Thank you, I fixed the link!


----------



## Rainbow Dash (May 9, 2012)

sidney said:


> God is fed, clothed, and sheltered when we give to the least. Lord when did we see you hungry and feed you or thirsty and give you something to drink? Matthew 25. No one has to convince us to give, but did you know that those that give will be counted among the righteous at judgement? Its Matt 25:46. All we have belongs to God anyhow. If the poor cry out from starvation while we shop for things we dont even need, can this be righteous or is this injustice? Since all belongs to God he asks us to give. No money? Then lets pray for God to send missionaries? We can pray for others to give. We can raise money. Lets not miss this blessed opportunity to give. God blesses givers more. Loss equals gain tin the Kingdom! What you give now lasts an eternity.
> 
> 
> For the price of brunch you can feed three starving children for an entire month. $11. I pay more than that for the internet on my cell phone.
> ...


 

@sidney, This is it!! This is true ministry. I checked the link and my goodness that photo of the baby hit me. I will definitely be giving. Thank God almost all of the proceeds go to the children. And you know what, I am going to sit my kids down and go through this site so that they can see what it is to give to the least of them, to those who need it most.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## sidney (May 9, 2012)

Health&hair28 said:


> @sidney, This is it!! This is true ministry. I checked the link and my goodness that photo of the baby hit me. I will definitely be giving. Thank God almost all of the proceeds go to the children. And you know what, I am going to sit my kids down and go through this site so that they can see what it is to give to the least of them, to those who need it most.
> 
> Thanks for sharing


 
Amen!  God bless you lady!  Yes, that picture is a brave and startling reality of what is going on and what daily breaks God's heart.  They seem like they are worlds away but they are our neighbors.  God bless you lady, and kids just like him will have a better month because of you and your children.  Many blessings to you and yours!!


----------



## sidney (May 9, 2012)

Oh wow ladies, this is new! Foodforthepoor now has a champion program, you can basically fund raise money for the poor. *An eleven year old girl Rachel Wheeler, built an entire village in Haiti from fundraising.* Here are the links! They have a group page if you ladies will like to do something together as an LHCF group. We can change the world! 

http://www.foodforthepoor.org/help/champions/

http://www.foodforthepoor.org/help/champions/become.html


----------



## TraciChanel (May 11, 2012)

.............................................


----------



## sidney (May 12, 2012)

Thank you so much TraciChanel!!  Updates to come!!


----------



## sidney (May 27, 2012)

TraciChanel said:


> That would be wonderful to do it as a group! Count me in



@blazingthru @Health&hair28 @Iwanthealthyhair67 @Laela @loolalooh @NaijaDivaa @nicola.kirwan @Sosa @TraciChanel

So TraciChanel has already expressed interest.  Are any of you other ladies interested in creating a fundraising page to help the poor?  Laela, I know you have a heart for Haiti, they now have a relief mission for Haiti as well.  Basically, we can link the site to our respective websites and encourages people to donate...in doing so...we will be advocating for the poor.  They will provide us with pictures for the page and I have contacted the the LHCF owner about using our logo on the page.  I have seen other simple blogs and webpages where this has been successful and lots of funds have been raised...and I have faith that if we ask God to help us do his will he will help us.  So who's in?  If others want to just donate that's fine too...I just ask that you continue to donate privately.  Thanks!

Please take a look of the champion page and think about any ideas you would like to be expression there...our mission, target population, etc.  Thanks!


----------



## sidney (Jun 26, 2012)

Re-posting to bump thread:

Hey Ladies,

You know that I have been touting Food For the Poor for a while   now...they keep coming up with such great ideas on how to bless the   poor...so I have to let you know about the great things they keep   doing!!!  Please click on this gift catalog, just clicking on it will   bless you just to see the amazing things they have come up with! They   serve a wide variety of Afro & Latin countries: ie. Jamaica, Haiti,   Trinidad, Dominican republic, Nicaragua, El Salvador, etc.

Here's the link:https://secure3.convio.net/ffp/site/...&store_id=5622

  Remember when we give to the least, we give to Lord! When is the last   time you had the opportunity to catalog for Christ?! Amazing! Have fun!    Gifts are as cheap as $5!  $5=cooking stove!  Have fun!


----------



## sidney (Jun 26, 2012)

sidney said:


> @blazingthru @Health&hair28 @Iwanthealthyhair67 @Laela @loolalooh @NaijaDivaa @nicola.kirwan @Sosa @TraciChanel
> 
> So TraciChanel has already expressed interest.  Are any of you other ladies interested in creating a fundraising page to help the poor?  Laela, I know you have a heart for Haiti, they now have a relief mission for Haiti as well.  Basically, we can link the site to our respective websites and encourages people to donate...in doing so...we will be advocating for the poor.  They will provide us with pictures for the page and I have contacted the the LHCF owner about using our logo on the page.  I have seen other simple blogs and webpages where this has been successful and lots of funds have been raised...and I have faith that if we ask God to help us do his will he will help us.  So who's in?  If others want to just donate that's fine too...I just ask that you continue to donate privately.  Thanks!
> 
> Please take a look of the champion page and think about any ideas you would like to be expression there...our mission, target population, etc.  Thanks!



UPDATE:  

For the past  month I have felt led to support Haiti by starting a Champion Page!  I believe this is a good time to start.  It will likely be up in the next 3-4 days.  Please let me know if you have some input or have some ideas on ways to help!  See previous post above.  Beverly has given us permission to use the LHCF logo for the page.  Thanks!


----------



## sidney (Jun 26, 2012)

Laela said:


> Water ...water...living waters is the theme for today. It has the power to both heal and destroy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was thinking about this post today and after reading this post about cholera in the water supply in Haiti...
http://topics.nytimes.com/top/news/international/countriesandterritories/haiti/index.html
*and * the video below, I don't mean to read extra deep into @Laela's post but nonetheless I think we should give them water.  Hopefully atleast 1 person here is game! Anyone game?

I keep having dreams about injustice concerning people on Islands!  I hope someone else is moved is well.  Everybody should have clean water to drink without fear of dying...especially if someone else caused the outbreak! >500,000 have been ill, 7,000 have passed away. This is just isn't right. Video below!















*
There is a water pump on the gift list, $205 per pump.  *

Matthew 10:42
"And whoever in the name of a disciple gives to one of these little ones even a cup of cold water to drink, truly I say to you, he shall not lose his reward."

Even a measly cup of cold water...just water.  But we don't give for a reward.  I pray that God bless the people of Haiti with water.
Video here: http://www.npr.org/blogs/health/201...-of-cholera-haitis-most-urgent-health-problem


----------



## Laela (Jun 26, 2012)

Sidney, thanks for the link and keeping these charities in the forefront; sometimes folks don't know where to start.  

That was my former pastor's favorite scriptures in the islands.. he'd say "If you give a cuppa cold wotta in His name..." 

We can't get "too deep" concerning the things of God... 



sidney said:


> Matthew 10:42
> "And whoever in the name of a disciple gives to one of these little ones even a cup of cold water to drink, truly I say to you, he shall not lose his reward."


----------



## sidney (Jun 26, 2012)

Laela said:


> Sidney, thanks for the link and keeping these charities in the forefront; sometimes folks don't know where to start.
> 
> That was my former pastor's favorite scriptures in the islands.. he'd say "If you give a cuppa cold wotta in His name..."
> 
> We can't get "too deep" concerning the things of God...



Amein!  Yes, just a cup of wotta!  I forgot to mention that t*he water pump services an entire village *of people so we can give the lots of cups of wotta!  You never know, God has a way of drawing people to do His work if we just put it out there! No sweat involved, just faith!  God bless. Yes, thank you!


----------



## Laela (Jun 26, 2012)

OK was confused about the link for the water pump..found it in your other thread on Food for the Poor..


----------



## sidney (Jun 26, 2012)

Laela said:


> OK was confused about the link for the water pump..found it in your other thread on Food for the Poor..



Yes, i'm loving this gift list...Is it just me, or does any one else want someone to donate 20 chickens for $25? I guess I'm just country lol!  I don't feel bad, my friend is Caribbean and she said she had a pet goat growing up so...lol!  By the way, the goat is $90 

Here is the list again: School books for the year $20, fruit tree $10, the stove is $5.  They have made it so easy to help people.  They use this goods for themselves and also to sell.  Also, this video touched me as well and gives you a feel for the need to market goods...even if its just mud pies to cure the hunger pangs.  This is so sad.




*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0RQQ2JIIuE*

It's 2009 I think but this is still going on, i posted a 2012 video on the blog.


----------



## Laela (Jun 28, 2012)

Country is all right, Sidney.  Love the fruit tree concept... and that's not much for a stove. Thanks for posting the link..


----------



## sidney (Jun 28, 2012)

Ladies this is my Micah 6:8.  I pray that everyone else finds theirs but as always I appreciate your support and I know we can't out give God.  Don't feel obligated to help with any and every cause, but do help the poor somehow!  I hope everyone is supporting them in their own way.

It is truly a commission, not a suggestion.

Isaiah 1:17
Learn to do what is right!  Seek justice.  Encourage the oppressed.  Defend the cause of the fatherless, plead the case of the widow.

It doesn't have to be complicated.  It can be just bringing a needy person you know a gift basket or something like that.


----------



## sidney (Jun 29, 2012)

Update:  So I had some zeal without knowledge.   Finally got on my face about how to advocate for Haiti and the other Latin and Caribbean countries.  I will continue to post messages and updates about these these countries on the blog and advocate that way; and provide you with links to donate. There will be no official champion page.  Please continue to give on the gifts link if you feel led to do so.  I really wanted to raise money for water for Haiti.  But I can advocate for Haiti without literally advocating for Haiti.  There are many other needs we can support as well. Thanks ladies for all of those who were interested in supporting and please continue to give to the poor.  I will continue to advocate and provide information about urgent concerns on the blog.


----------



## sidney (Jul 1, 2012)

*The Fast That I have Chosen Isaiah 58:6-7 “Skip A Meal Challenge”*

Posted on July 1, 2012


Hey Ladies,

Many of you already know about my “Skip A Meal Challenge.” It is just a suggestion but it is just another way to help the poor and marginalized. I love this challenge because it gives us an opportunity to live out “*The Fast That God Has Chosen”* according to the scriptures in Isaiah 58:6-7. I live in a city with a huge homeless population. One day I prayed to God for a way to personally give back and this is the idea I got. *The great thing about this challenge, is that it will not cost you take away from the normal amount you give to your church in tithes and offering.*

*How it works!* Well first, according to the scriptures in Isaiah 58, there is a Fast that God Has Chosen! It’s important to look at the biblical context for fasting. It involves prayer and giving, otherwise we would just be dieting lol! He says, that when we fast, we should be doing an extra-little something more than just turn down a plate. He told me, *if I give up a meal, someone else should benefit by gaining a meal. That is true loss*, otherwise I would just eat twice as much the next day. *Only loss will balance the scale of injustice.* The Kind of Fast that God Has Chosen should somehow untie the bond of injustice, so that those of us have more can give to those who go the day with no meal at all. This is a brave and startling reality! Children literally starve to death daily. Again, the great thing about this fast is that it will cost you something, but it also does not take away from your regular church tithe. Of course, you can ask God for specific ways that you can live out that Fast That He Has Chosen specifically for YOU. This is just a suggestion, and there are many other ways to help the poor when you fast. Remember, scripture does say *“When you fast…”* It didn’t say ”If you fast…” so I believe fasting is something God has called us to do. There are many kinds, I like to mostly to the half day fast, and do it twice a month. God likes to reward us for any and everything we do…He loves to give credit…He says when you fast you will be rewarded. He just doesn’t say what kind of it will be though.

*Other ideas on how to feed and clothe the poor that does “technically” cost MORE $$:*

1. Coupon Clipping! It will cost you the extra effort but the money you save can be given to the poor. This may also include actually opening that grocery store sales catalog and pre-planning purchases.

2. Fasting “Fast Food” lol…you know it’s expensive. Drive-ins can cost you $7-$8 easily! But for $14.60 you can feet a family of for on the Food For the Poor Gifts link for a whole month. If you eat lunch out daily, that’s $25 a week or $100-125. A brown bag lunch can free up plenty of cash and it’s much healthier. But also, you will be feeding the poor.

3. Skip a brunch offer that you really aren’t all that pressed to attend, or go just to socialize and order a tea or smoothie.

4. Donate! Yep, the Salvation Army and The GoodWill will be more than happy to take the clothes and shoes you never wear. This provides opportunities for the disable to get valuable skills training and jobs to support themselves.

5. Put back that tank top that you are not sure you like, and give the money away instead.

Please share more ideas if you have them.

Isaiah 58: 6-7

*Is not this the kind of fasting I have chosen:* to loose the chains of injustice and untie the cords of the yoke, to set the oppressed free and break every yoke? I

Is it not to* share your food with the hungry* and to *provide the poor wanderer with shelter* —*when you see the naked, to clothe them*, and not to turn away from your own flesh and blood?

Link for Gifts for to give to Food For The Poor: https://secure3.convio.net/ffp/site/Ecommerce?FOLDER=0&store_id=5622


----------



## sidney (Jul 18, 2012)

I will be posting updates on the blog about food updates.  I don't want to seem like I'm advertising here, you ladies know what the blog is about.  And the word tells us what to give, I don't feel bad about sharing what the word says on the issue.  Defer to the blog if your are interested in new and practical ways to help. In all sincerity...


----------



## sidney (Jul 18, 2012)

World Hunger Info: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxyUcYX_ruw

God* cares alot *about world hunger, and eradicating it is a huge part of our work as christians. Let's continue to do his work. We can so easily change lives. In the process, our lives may be changed!


----------



## Laela (Jul 18, 2012)

Dearest Sidney... good to see this thread get bumped. I had a nice talk w/ mom this morning, and she was sharing her recent experience (a couple of months back) about God directing her to study Micah... Much of what we are experiencing now is mirrored in Micah...compelling us to pay attention to what is going on ..


----------



## sidney (Jul 18, 2012)

Laela said:


> Dearest Sidney... good to see this thread get bumped. I had a nice talk w/ mom this morning, and she was sharing her recent experience (a couple of months back) about God directing her to study Micah... Much of what we are experiencing now is mirrored in Micah...compelling us to pay attention to what is going on ..


 
Thank you, I will be sure to reread the book of Micah.


----------



## sidney (Jul 18, 2012)

^^Laela I know your mom is always on point, reading it soon!


----------



## sidney (Jul 18, 2012)

What part was her focus?  The Book of Micah is *rough* ...


----------



## Laela (Jul 18, 2012)

lol @ me, Sidney... I realized I posted in the wrong thread but I just bumped it.. 

Yes, that is a deep book... Zion, God's people suffering pains that will lead to the new age.. (persecutions).... are we not here now? False leaders and prophets..they will suffer. Snake oil sales men... selling the things of God for a price (sowing seeds and looking for outcome in a set amount of time) and taking advantage of the people. God doesn't operate this way...He is not on our schedule.. These prophets will fail. What is noted is the curses of the covenant will become true, as it did with Israel. Greed begets more greed. "Rough" is right....


----------

